# Πώς προφέρεται το Leroy Merlin;



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω πού να καταθέσω την αμήχανη ερώτησή μου. Ίσως πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ένας χώρος με τίτλο _«Πώς προφέρεται;»_ ή _«Όσα θέλετε να μάθετε αλλά δεν τολμάτε να ρωτήσετε»_. 
Τέλος πάντων, ξέρει κάποιος πώς προφέρεται το όνομα του γνωστού καταστήματος 





γιατί ναι μεν το κατάστημα είναι γαλλικής προέλευσης αλλά το όνομα του ενός εκ των ιδρυτών _Adolphe Leroy_ είναι μάλλον αμερικάνικο (δεν ξέρω για την γυναίκα του, Rose Merlin) οπότε λογικά προφέρεται _Λιρόι_. Οι Γάλλοι βέβαια, έχουν την χούι να τα προφέρουν όλα ...αλά γαλλικά, αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ αστείο το _Λερουά Μερλέν_. Φέρνει κάπως σε Λουδοβίκο 16ο...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2008)

Αν θέλεις να το προφέρεις όπως προφέρεται στη χώρα προέλευσης του καταστήματος, σίγουρα θα το πεις Λερουά Μερλέν. Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου αστείο, και έτσι το πρόφερα στην αρχή, ξέροντας ότι το κατάστημα είναι γαλλικό. 

Όμως, εδώ είναι Ελλαδίτσα, και αν πας στο ίδιο το κατάστημα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το προφέρουν σαν ημιμαθείς γνώστες της Αγγλικής, δηλαδή Λερόι Μέρλιν, ενώ αν ήθελαν να το προφέρουν σε σωστά Αγγλικά, θα ήταν Λιρόι Μέρλιν.

Βγάλε άκρη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Οι Γάλλοι το λένε Λερουά Μερλέν 100%, οι υπόλοιποι Λήροϋ Μέρλιν. Διάλεξε και πάρε. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αυτή την ερώτηση την έχω ακούσει από πολύ κόσμο. 

Υ.Γ. Η άλλη λύση είναι να το εξελληνίσουμε, δηλ. Λέροϋ Μέρλιν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες και κυρίως με την Αλεξάνδρα, δηλαδή θα ακούσεις και λάθος προφορά (φαντάσου, γνωστή μάρκα ρούχων έγινε στα ελληνικά Τόι Μόι :)).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Μα Τόι Μόι είναι το σωστό, βρε κουτό ;) 

BTW, ξέρει κανείς πώς προφέρεται αυτή η γνωστή αλυσίδα φαστ φουντ;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2008)

Άλλο ένα: 
Στο site του Ελληνικού φεστιβάλ διαβάζουμε: _Όπερα Μπολσόι, Μόδεστου Μ*ού*σοργκσκι, Μπορ*ί*ς Γκοντουν*ό*φ_. 
Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως είναι _Μουσόργκσκι, Μπόρις Γκουντούνοφ_...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Σύμφωνα μ' αυτούς εδώ, Μούσορ(γκ)σκυ είναι το σωστό. Αλλά όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, οι προφορές αλλάζουν από λαό σε λαό κι από δεκαετία σε δεκαετία. Αν Μουσόργκσκυ το λέμε οι Έλληνες, έτσι ας μείνει (άποψή μου). Ούτως ή άλλως, να το προφέρουμε όπως οι Ρώσοι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> ενώ αν ήθελαν να το προφέρουν σε σωστά Αγγλικά, θα ήταν Λιρόι Μέρλιν.



Εγώ πάντως στα Αγγλικά θα έλεγα Λίροϊ, όχι Λιρόι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ πάντως στα Αγγλικά θα έλεγα Λίροϊ, όχι Λιρόι.


Εκτός που είναι αποδεκτή και η παροξύτονη προφορά του ονόματος, πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι συχνά κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στην προφορά των αγγλικών ονομάτων. Έτσι, στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις 10πλάσιους Λιρόι από Λίροϊ, αλλά γνωστή είναι π.χ. και η Αγκάθα Κρίστι.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός που είναι αποδεκτή και η παροξύτονη προφορά του ονόματος, πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι συχνά κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στην προφορά των αγγλικών ονομάτων. Έτσι, στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις 10πλάσιους Λιρόι από Λίροϊ, αλλά γνωστή είναι π.χ. και η Αγκάθα Κρίστι.



Ναι, ΟΚ, αλλά σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση πρέπει να δείξουμε και ανάλογη ελαστικότητα όταν ο άλλος λέει Λέροϋ (όπως κάλλιστα μπορείς ν' ακούσεις φυσικό ομιλητή να λέει με μη τυπική προφορά).


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Στις μεταγραφές των ονομάτων η ελαστικότητα (μέχρι πλήρους χαλαρώσεως) είναι ο κανόνας, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 19, 2008)

Υπάρχει και η εξ ακοής λανθασμένη προφορά του ανθρώπου που δεν γνωρίζει να διαβάζει λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (βλέπε έναν γείτονά μου). Παράδείγματος χάρην: το Καφρού


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός που είναι αποδεκτή και η παροξύτονη προφορά του ονόματος, πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι συχνά κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στην προφορά των αγγλικών ονομάτων. Έτσι, στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις 10πλάσιους Λιρόι από Λίροϊ, αλλά γνωστή είναι π.χ. και η Αγκάθα Κρίστι.



OK, αλλά εγώ δεν μίλησα για το το πώς το γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά το όνομα, αλλά για το πώς προφέρεται στην πράξη στα Αγγλικά.

Αν ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε προβληματικές μεταγραφές στα Ελληνικά θα είχα αναφέρει τον Μπολίβαρ, τον οποίον αν τον πεις "Μπολιβάρ" στην Κολομβία θα σε πάρουν με τις ντομάτες.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στις μεταγραφές των ονομάτων η ελαστικότητα (μέχρι πλήρους χαλαρώσεως) είναι ο κανόνας, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς.



Κατ' εμέ, ευτυχώς. Όπως κατάλαβες, είμαι υπέρ του ρηλάξ (ειδικά μ' αυτές τις ζέστες...).


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Παρεμπ, ο *Λέοναρντ* Κοέν ήρθε ή ακόμα;


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 19, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> OK, αλλά εγώ δεν μίλησα για το το πώς το γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά το όνομα, αλλά για το πώς προφέρεται στην πράξη στα Αγγλικά.
> 
> Αν ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε προβληματικές μεταγραφές στα Ελληνικά θα είχα αναφέρει τον Μπολίβαρ, τον οποίον αν τον πεις "Μπολιβάρ" στην Κολομβία θα σε πάρουν με τις ντομάτες.



Για να μην αναφερθούμε στον *Ξαβιέ Περέζ ντε Κουεγιάρ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Α, σε παρακαλώ, το «Ξαβιέ» είναι ιερό και απαράβατο από τον καιρό του Κούγκατ!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκτός που είναι αποδεκτή και η παροξύτονη προφορά του ονόματος, πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι συχνά κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο στην προφορά των αγγλικών ονομάτων. Έτσι, στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις 10πλάσιους Λιρόι από Λίροϊ, αλλά γνωστή είναι π.χ. και η Αγκάθα Κρίστι.



Επίσης, ταιριάζει στο αυτί μας, κατ' αντιστοιχία με το ελληνικό Καλλιρρόη! :)

Η απορία μου πάντως, παραμένει και για τους Γάλλους. Το Merlin/Μερλέν το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά η προφορά _*Λερουά*_ δεν παραπέμπει σε γραφή _*Leroi*_; Το Leroy πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν να προφέρεται, ας πούμε, Λερού ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Η διαφήμιση της εταιρείας πάντως έχει την προφορά «ο γάμος του Καραγκιόζη» (την οποία προανέφερε και η Αλεξάνδρα :)): Λερόι Μέρλιν.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Επίσης, ταιριάζει στο αυτί μας, κατ' αντιστοιχία με το ελληνικό Καλλιρρόη! :)
> 
> Η απορία μου πάντως, παραμένει και για τους Γάλλους. Το Merlin/Μερλέν το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά η προφορά _*Λερουά*_ δεν παραπέμπει σε γραφή _*Leroi*_; Το Leroy πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν να προφέρεται, ας πούμε, Λερού ή κάτι τέτοιο.



Να σου πω δεν ξέρω τους λόγους, αλλά επειδή συγχρωτίζομαι με αρκετούς Γάλλους, το λένε όλοι Λερουά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Όταν θα τελειώσουμε με τον Leroy, να πιάσουμε την Blanche DuBois (Ντιμπουά) και το DuBois (Ντιμπόις) της Pennsylvania.


----------



## anef (Aug 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα τελειώσουμε με τον Leroy, να πιάσουμε την Blanche DuBois (Ντιμπουά) και το DuBois (Ντιμπόις) της Pennsylvania.



Και εκτός από το DuBois υπάρχει και ο αφροαμερικανός συγγραφέας DuBois, ο οποίος έχει επίσης -μαζί με την Μπλανς- περάσει στα ελληνικά ως _Ντιμπουά_. Σε μετάφραση που είχα έτσι τον έβαλα πάντως, για να μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να ανατρέξει σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες κλπ. και να μην τον ψάχνει και χρειαστεί πρώτα να κάνει διδακτορικό στην αγγλική προφορά:)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Άλλο ένα:
> Στο site του Ελληνικού φεστιβάλ διαβάζουμε: _Όπερα Μπολσόι, Μόδεστου Μ*ού*σοργκσκι, Μπορ*ί*ς Γκοντουν*ό*φ_.
> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα πως είναι _Μουσόργκσκι, Μπόρις Γκουντούνοφ_...


Αυτό είναι το πρόγραμμα για τους Αλιείς Μαργαριταριών...  Το έχω ήδη πει και εδώ ότι αν θέλει κάποιος (το Ελληνικό Φεστιβάλ, εν προκειμένω) να ακολουθήσει την _ορθή_ ρωσική εκφορά τότε οφείλει να λέει και να γράφει Μπ*α*λσόι, Μπ*α*ρίς Γκ*α*ντουνόφ, Μαντέστ (άκου εκεί «Μόδεστος»!) Πετρόβιτς Μούσοργκσκιι κλπ.


----------



## curry (Sep 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όταν θα τελειώσουμε με τον Leroy, να πιάσουμε την Blanche DuBois (Ντιμπουά) και το DuBois (Ντιμπόις) της Pennsylvania.



Στη σειρά Medium στο Star, η πρωταγωνίστρια λέγεται Ντιμπουά (DuBois). Ούτε οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν αποφασίσει!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Το έχω ήδη πει και εδώ ότι αν θέλει κάποιος (το Ελληνικό Φεστιβάλ, εν προκειμένω) να ακολουθήσει την _ορθή_ ρωσική εκφορά τότε οφείλει να λέει και να γράφει Μπ*α*λσόι, Μπ*α*ρίς Γκ*α*ντουνόφ, Μαντέστ (άκου εκεί «Μόδεστος»!) Πετρόβιτς Μούσοργκσκιι κλπ.



Μια διευκρίνιση μόνο, από φίλη Μοσχοβίτισσα, η προφορά αυτή του άτονου ο είναι πολύ έντονη και καθαρή μόνο στη Μόσχα, αλλού είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε ο και α και στην περιοχή του Βόλγα είναι καθαρά ο. Μου είπε ακόμα πόσο μεγάλη εντύπωση της κάνει το γεγονός οτι τονίζουμε λάθος όλες σχεδόν τις λέξεις!
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός εδώ είναι έγκυρος, αλλά πρόχειρα που τον διάβασα λέει μόνο την προφορά ο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2008)

Η ορθή προφορά του άτονου _ο_ αποτελεί ζήτημα που από μόνο του αρκεί να αντιληφθεί ένας εκλεπτισμένος Ρώσος το επίπεδο του συνομιλητή του — έτσι, όταν κάποιος προφέρει "ο" το άτονο _ο_ τον λένε _τσουκότκα_ ("βλάχο"). Και στην Αγία Πετρούπολη λοιδορούν τους Μοσχοβίτες ότι δεν το λένε αρκετά καθαρά "α", όπως εκείνοι (φαντάσου!) — βέβαια, κι αυτό εντάσσεται στο κλίμα που βρίσκουμε σχεδόν παντού (π.χ. παράβαλε τι συμβαίνει μ' εμάς μεταξύ Αθηναίων και Θεσσαλονικέων). Κι ο Κρασσανάκης, παρόλο που αφήνει ασχολίαστο το θέμα, παραθέτει KOΓΔΑ = «καγκντά» (ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να το πεις αλλιώς).


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> BTW, ξέρει κανείς πώς προφέρεται αυτή η γνωστή αλυσίδα φαστ φουντ;


Yonghé Dàwáng = Yonghe King

Όσον αφορά το Leroy με y, απλώς είναι η παλιά γαλλική γραφή της λέξης roi, όταν δηλ. προφερόταν ακόμα όντως "ρόι". Στη συνέχεια άλλαξε η προφορά και έγινε "ρουά". Όμως υπάρχουν αρχαϊκές γραφές της λέξης, σε οικογενειακά ονόματα, ως roy, αλλά βέβαια προφέρονται και αυτές "ρουά".

Να προσθέσω τα πολωνικά Ουτς (και όχι Λοτζ), Βαουένσα (και όχι Βαλέσα), τον πάπα Βοϊτύγουα (και όχι Βοϊτύλα).

Η όλη συζήτηση μου θύμισε έναν επώνυμο καραγκιόζη των γραμμάτων που διάβαζε ελληνικό κείμενο και πρόφερνε "μον-τέλο"...

Πάντως εγώ στις μεταφράσεις μου τελευταία γράφω: Ρότσενκο (με ο αλλά με τον τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα), Ουτζ, και, γενικά, κάνω ό,τι μπορώ προς την κατεύθυνση της "σωστής" προφοράς. Αλλά είμαι κι εγώ υπέρ του ρηλάξ. Σιγά, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος, έτσι ή αλλιώς. Αυτοί που θέλουν την απόλυτη ομοιομορφία στις αποδόσεις, άσ' τους να συγχύζονται επί ματαίω και να τσακώνονται. Εδώ δεν συμφωνούμε για τις γραφές των ελληνικών λέξεων, θα συμφωνήσουμε για των ξένων;!


----------



## danae (Sep 24, 2008)

Το ωραίο είναι το Τσερνόμπιλ --όπως μου είπε Ουκρανή φίλη ότι προφέρεται-- που στα Ελληνικά αρχικά το λέγαμε Τσερνομπίλ και αργότερα Τσέρνομπιλ.

Επίσης τα γνωστά καταστήματα Θάρα που, αν τα πεις έτσι, κανείς δεν θα καταλάβει τι εννοείς (Zara).


----------



## anef (Sep 24, 2008)

Είναι ωραία και τα αντίστροφα. Διάβαζα σήμερα ένα αρθράκι στα ισπανικά για το θέατρο και είχε Platón, Sócrates, Sófocles, Eurípides, Aristófanes και Antígona. Μοιάζει με παιχνίδι 'πώς να αποφύγετε το σωστό τόνο'. Mόνο τον Αισχύλο άφησαν όρθιο τονικά, αλλά μόνο τονικά αφού λέγεται Eσκίλο (Esquilo). (Αλήθεια, όλα αυτά τα ονόματα τονίζονταν στα αρχαία όπως τονίζονται και σήμερα; )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2008)

Μια που σ' αυτό το νήμα μιλήσαμε και για την προφορά του άτονου Ο στη ρωσική, να σας μεταφέρω και μια αστεία εμπειρία που είχα όταν μου συστήθηκε ένας Ρώσος με το όνομα _Ραντιόν_. «Μπα σε καλό μου» σκέφτηκα, «είναι δυνατόν οι Σοβιετικοί να ήταν τόσο βαρεμένοι, που να έδιναν σε παιδιά για όνομα το _ράδιο_ (είτε το ραδιόφωνο είτε το χημικό στοιχείο);». Χρειάστηκε βέβαια μόνο μια στιγμή για να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι τα περισσότερα Α που ακούω στα ρώσικα είναι άτονα Ο, και να σχηματίσω νοερά την εικόνα Родион — που φυσικά αντιστοιχεί στο ελληνικό _Ροδίων_ (που με τη σειρά του σχετίζεται με το _Ηρωδίων_). Ο Άγιος Ροδίων εορτάζει στις 10 Νοεμβρίου, ενώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι και το άρθρο της Βικιπαιδείας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ενώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι και το άρθρο της Βικιπαιδείας.


Καλημέρα. Όπου (βλ. Βικιπαιδεία), μέσα από δρόμους σκολιούς (γιατί μη βάλει ο νους σου ότι διάβασα το ρώσικο άρθρο), ανακάλυψα ότι Ροδίων ήταν κι ο Ρασκόλνικοφ στο _Έγκλημα και τιμωρία_!


----------



## demonas (Dec 7, 2008)

προφέρεται λερουά μερλάν


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 4, 2009)

Σήμερα, πέτυχα την τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση του ίδιου του μαγαζιού, όπου επέλεξαν το σαφώς εξελληνισμένο Λέροϋ Μερλίν.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μαντέστ


Μαντ_*ι*_έστ, αλλά προτιμώ το Μόδεστος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Προτιμώ το Μόδεστος.


Να υποθέσω τότε ότι λέτε Πέτρος Ηλία Τσαϊκόφσκι, Σέργιος Σεργίου Προκόφιεβ, Θεόδωρος Μιχαήλ Ντοστογιέφκσι κλπ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 11, 2009)

Όχι! :) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Σήμερα, πέτυχα την τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση του ίδιου του μαγαζιού, όπου επέλεξαν το σαφώς εξελληνισμένο Λέροϋ Μερλίν.


Την πέτυχα κι εγώ σήμερα, αλλά μου ακούστηκε μάλλον _Λερόι Μερλίν_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2009)

Και βεβαίως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι για να μπερδευόμαστε ακόμα πιο πολύ, γαλλικά ονόματα σε -oy υπάρχουν, και προφέρονται όπως και τα εις -oi, δηλαδη - ουά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 9, 2009)

Σήμερα είδα τη διαφήμιση του καταστήματος στην τηλεόραση και ο εκφωνητής το πρόφερε:
Λερόι Μερλίν 

Οι Έλληνες κατάφεραν σε δευτερόλεπτα ό,τι οι Άγγλοι και οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν καταφέρει εδώ και αιώνες: να συμβιβαστούν. 
Μπράβο στην ελληνική διπλωματία για ένα τόσο σπουδαίο επίτευγμα. 

Άποψή μου: φυσικά και είναι Λερουά Μερλέν!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2009)

Στα ονόματα ισχύει η αρχή τής αυτοπροφοράς (κατά το αυτοπροσδιορισμού): Όπως επιθυμεί ο καθείς προφέρει το όνομά του, κι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να το δεχθούμε. Γι' αυτό και κατέθεσα το Λερόι Μερλίν που άκουσα κι εγώ. Δεν θα τους πούμε εμείς πώς πρέπει να λέγονται, όταν έχουν ήδη καταλήξει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στα ονόματα ισχύει η αρχή τής αυτοπροφοράς (κατά το αυτοπροσδιορισμού):



Σωστό. Άλλωστε έχω την εντύπωση ότι θέλουν στα ελληνικά να κρατήσουν τον μάγο Μέρλιν. :)

Μια ματιά τώρα στις διαφημίσεις τους σε διάφορες χώρες και γλώσσες. 
Πρώτα πρώτα στα 



Και στα 



που ομοιοκαταληκτεί με τη Λιλή Μαρλέν

Και στα 



απ' όπου είναι εμφανές ότι για την εταιρεία αυτή η Ελλάδα ανήκει στην Ιβηρική χερσόνησο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι, αλλά κοίταζα σήμερα στην Alexa διάφορα sites και είπα να κοιτάξω και την Λεξιλογία. Οποία έκπληξη ένιωσα όταν είδα ότι το νήμα που οδηγεί τους επισκέπτες στη Λεξιλογία, είναι αυτό εδώ, το Leroy Merlin! 
Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, είναι πολύς ο κόσμος μου συμμερίζεται την αρχική αμηχανία της Έλσας!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Καλό! :) Και στα top keywords να σου και το _thermouit_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=1150#post1150!


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Σωστό. Άλλωστε έχω την εντύπωση ότι θέλουν στα ελληνικά να κρατήσουν τον μάγο Μέρλιν. :)
> 
> Μια ματιά τώρα στις διαφημίσεις τους σε διάφορες χώρες και γλώσσες.
> Πρώτα πρώτα στα Γαλλικά
> ...




Στα γερμανικά πως το λένε;


----------



## ndsv (Apr 14, 2011)

Μόλις άκουσα σε ελληνικό ραδιόφωνο διαφήμιση για το «λερόι μερλίν» και λέω: à quoi ça sert que Ducros se décarcasse ? μεταφραστής, η τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2016)

Όχι ότι χρειάζεται, αλλά επειδή μάζεψα κάτι συνδέσμους για μια συζήτηση σε ένα άλλο νήμα, και για να μην πάνε χαμένοι:

λερουά μερλέν (Forvo), (How to pronounce --το μεσαίο, γιατί τα άλλα δύο είναι από μηχανική ανάγνωση), και διαφήμιση.


----------

